# Harrison Line



## Fieldsy

There's a get-together of old engineers and electricians later this month. It is in the Crown on Lime St, starting about 2.30 on Friday 28th November.


----------



## John Glover

Any further details M8
regards
John Glover


----------



## John Rogers

Would that be J &C Harrisons of London.??


----------



## Fieldsy

John Glover said:


> Any further details M8
> regards
> John Glover



Would that be John Glover, electrician? If so, I sailed with you on the Linguist.

Not really any details to give apart from the place, time and date. Ginger Murray (ex 3rd Eng) passed them to me.


----------



## Fieldsy

John Rogers said:


> Would that be J &C Harrisons of London.??



Sorry - should have been more precise. Thos & Jas Harrisons of Liverpool.


----------



## John Glover

hello again, yes it's me from the old days on the cunni, suprised ginger didn't let me know about the plans. will phone him and get info. I'll do my best to attend work permitting.
regards
john glover


----------



## Fieldsy

John Glover said:


> hello again, yes it's me from the old days on the cunni, suprised ginger didn't let me know about the plans. will phone him and get info. I'll do my best to attend work permitting.
> regards
> john glover


Hi John,
I only found out by accident. Left the sea in 1985 but still used to see Ginger - he lives near my father-in-law and I used to catch up with him in a local pub. Over time I got to Liverpool less and less (live in the midlands) and Ginger started drinking elsewhere. We lost touch but I was in Liverpool two weeks ago and walked straight into Ginger in the town centre. A good afternoon was had!
Anyway, that is when I learnt of the get-together. Apparently there is a big one around the same time each year but a few local ex-Harrisons meet up in the Crown most Thursday afternoons.
Kevin


----------



## lapoolcan

John, Any Idea where John Lundstrom lives.I have been trying for years to find him.I served my apprenticeship with him as well as sailing on the Factor in the late sixties. Thanks for your time John Eaton


----------



## Forde

Sorry to barge in on reunion news, but trying various forums. My dad was third engineer Michael Forde, died in explosion on the Tactician in 72. I came across this site and just wondered if anyone knew him as I'm always interested in learning about him (nice stuff only!) since I was 2 when he died and have no memory of him. Thanks.


----------



## Mick McCabe

*Mike McCabe*



Forde said:


> Sorry to barge in on reunion news, but trying various forums. My dad was third engineer Michael Forde, died in explosion on the Tactician in 72. I came across this site and just wondered if anyone knew him as I'm always interested in learning about him (nice stuff only!) since I was 2 when he died and have no memory of him. Thanks.


Hi. I knew your dad from the seventies & was abroad on the Historian when he died.
He wasc a big mate of a guy called Kevin Knight who was ex sea going relief 24 hour engineer . Kevin was also a bouncer at many of the Liverpool clubs at the time.
Mick was a really good guy who would go out of his way to do anyone a favour, I never sailed with him but coasted with him on a number of occassons, he was 3rd Engineer I was electrician. 

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## BillElleray

Forde said:


> Sorry to barge in on reunion news, but trying various forums. My dad was third engineer Michael Forde, died in explosion on the Tactician in 72. I came across this site and just wondered if anyone knew him as I'm always interested in learning about him (nice stuff only!) since I was 2 when he died and have no memory of him. Thanks.


Hi, my name is Bill Elleray (ex T&J) I have only just seen your posted message.

A good mate of mine was the junr Engr on watch with your Father at the time of the terrible accident. His name is Dave Hough and his email address is: 
[email protected]

Dave now lives in Newcastle, NSW. Australia.

Dave often mentioned your Father to me, and please be in no doubt that your Father was held in the highest regard by all who knew him. During my time with T&J I often heard many kind words about your Father. I sailed with the Radio Operator from the Tactitician who spent hour upon hour in the efforts to co-ordinate medical assistance, he is likely now passed away due to old age. I also knew one of the other engineers but I've since lost all contact with him so I can't supply his contact details. All spoke highly of your Father.

I hope Dave can pass on some first hand recollections to help you build a picture of your Father. Other resources are the Harrison Line history by Captain Cubben which describes the incident as reported in great detail.

Bill


----------



## Forde

Bill and Mike
Thank you so much for replying to this thread, been a long time since I viewed it. Really nice to hear nice things said here. Will follow up all contacts. I have read that chapter in that book about my father's last moments (almost wish I hadn't to be honest as quite emotional reading). Thanks again guys.


----------



## Lukeanthony

Mick McCabe said:


> *Mike McCabe*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I knew your dad from the seventies & was abroad on the Historian when he died.
> He wasc a big mate of a guy called Kevin Knight who was ex sea going relief 24 hour engineer . Kevin was also a bouncer at many of the Liverpool clubs at the time.
> **** was a really good guy who would go out of his way to do anyone a favour, I never sailed with him but coasted with him on a number of occassons, he was 3rd Engineer I was electrician.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Mike


hi mike, wonder if you can remember me ,A L DIXON ,TONY DIXON,
WE MET UP A FEW TIMES ON different Harrison ships ,think mostly at Liverpool working bye, from 1972 to 1977 
yes I can remember Kevin knight ,done few coastal trips with him ,
he was mostly doing 24,s but remarkably , had a twin working on the doors in the night club next to dominion pub,AH AH,
GOT MY FIRST TRIP AS 1ST LECKY ON THE MV .NOVELIST , AFTER GAINING THE T4 ELEC TECHNICIANS CERTIFICATE AT SOUTH SHIELD MARINE TECH COLLEGE,
MY VERY FIRST TRIP WAS IN FEB 1972 ON THE MV MAGICIAN, 
DAVE PENNINGTON WAS 1ST LECKY CHARLIE BOWIE WAS CHEIF ENG ,AND MIKE SWORD WAS 2nd eng,
let me know if you can recall.
cheers 
TONY


----------



## Dixon Anthony

John Glover said:


> Any further details M8
> regards
> John Glover


Me name 
Tony Dixon did we meet


----------



## Dixon Anthony

Dixon Anthony said:


> Me name
> Tony Dixon did we meet


Joint inn 1972 
First trip on THE MAGICIAN AS 2nd lecky with DAVE PENNINGTON , 1st lecky


----------



## Peter Hewson

I remember this Explosin/Fire, for the reason that the recovery towage was undertaken by the Ex Wilson Line Vessel "Rapallo". (City of Limasol) One of my first ships, as a Junior Eng; In 75/6 I sailed as 2nd Eng on several T&J ships. Custodian, Adventurer, Benfactor, Statesman and Linguist amongst them.

Pete


----------



## Dixon Anthony

Mick McCabe said:


> *Mike McCabe*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I knew your dad from the seventies & was abroad on the Historian when he died.
> He wasc a big mate of a guy called Kevin Knight who was ex sea going relief 24 hour engineer . Kevin was also a bouncer at many of the Liverpool clubs at the time.
> Mick was a really good guy who would go out of his way to do anyone a favour, I never sailed with him but coasted with him on a number of occassons, he was 3rd Engineer I was electrician.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Mike


----------



## Dixon Anthony

Hi Mike don't know if you can remember me but I do remember all the guys you're referring to I did a few coastal runs with the Mighty Kevin night,
Amusingly he had a twin brother that worked on the doors in the nightclub Think it was called all in the wall just took from the Dominion pub
I met you quite a few times what in bye my first trip was on the magician as Second electrician with Dave Pennington,
Still wet behind the ears and the young man of 22. Walked into Canada dock after seeing Billy Finn and was working by on the Dalesman hey Lenny Hughes joinedHarrison line in January 1972,
My cousin was chief engineer Brian HART, and was Second engineer at the time on the MV t the Tactician when that unfortunate explosion occurred.
Incidentally you got on quite well together your myself.
Here is all when you're still well,
I'm 73 now,
Only wish I had that time over again I know little beautiful ports visited I'm testerone levels were high a ha hah ah
Tony Dixon x


----------

